# Bipod for AR-15? Help Needed



## dakotahunter2410 (Nov 19, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has some advice on a good bipod for an AR-15. Not sure how easy they mount on the gun. I see they do have some specific bipods for AR's. Just looking for a little help on making my choice. Any personal experience and opinions would be greatly appreciated. Would like to get one that not only swivels but can adjust to slight variation in slope of the ground when laying there. What is a good adjustment height to have in a bipod to ensure you will be able to use it effectivly from a seated posiion and not always laying down?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I used a snipepod on mine.The rifle attachment also easily accomodates a sling as well.
https://snipepod.ipower.com/index2.html


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

There is only one word in bipods....(at least for those of us that dont want to spend serious $$$$$ for one).....and that word is Harris.

Just make sure you get the AR adapter plate.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I use a Harris. When you look at the price of some bipods then try them I just shake my head and go back to Harris.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Harris rules-if you can afford a gunbearer. :lol:
If you shoot prone a lot,or don't walk far,hard to beat Harris.
If you walk a lot,easy to beat Harris


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Harris

I like the notched leg swivel variety. Get a good bipod adapter for a rail. Many folks don't like ARMS for various reasons, but I like their #32 bipod adapter--small and works well. There are other good offerings by LaRue and others as well.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

does anyone know what models of bipods i could get that have a swivel on the bottom of them so i can keep my sling, its not an ar by the way just regular swivelsmoney isnt a huge issue but i dont really wanna pay double


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

All of the Harris bipods I've seen have a place you can attatch your sling swivel.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am looking at getting a bi-pod for my gun and was wondering if Harris makes one with a little longer legs? I can't set up prone most times so I am usually sitting on my rump with my back against a tree when I shoot so I need a little longer legs on mine than most of the bi-pods I have seen. I looked high and low at the big name stores and the only ones I could find to suit my needs are the ones that don't attach to the gun which is what I am using now, I actually really like the one I am using now, but it is a pain to carry around, so I'd really like to get one I can attach.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got a rail mounted stud adapter that has a stud in the bottom and has a handy push button so it slides easily on and off the desired area of the bottom rail. Harris attaches and is very sturdy. Got the adapter at cabelas for like $25.

What kind of AR are you putting it on? I'm an AR guru, I can help you out with whatever you need.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually I have a .223 bolt action, guess maybe I should have either clarified that or started a new thread, but still if you have a suggestion I'd be more than happy to hear it!


----------

